# Bought A 69 Cougar Convertible



## danrclem (Feb 19, 2012)

I bought a 69 Cougar Convertible out of Phoenix Arizona and it should be here Tuesday. It has a 351W and an automatic transmission. I would rather have a 428 CJ and a four speed but my pockets aren't that deep. It never has had any rust and is showing 71,XXX miles on it. The guy I bought it from said that the mileage could be original but he didn't know for sure. I've been wanting one of these for a long time. I've been a longtime fan of the Mustang but I have always liked the Cats too.


----------



## beerman6 (Feb 20, 2012)

:msp_thumbup:


----------



## capetrees (Feb 20, 2012)

$$$??

Love that year. Buddy of mine had one, blue with white top, 351 Cleveland. Real slick looking ride. :msp_thumbsup:

I wish I was closer to the dry salt free areas of the country. Everything up NE is a rust bucket after 10 years.


----------



## danrclem (Feb 20, 2012)

capetrees said:


> $$$??
> 
> Love that year. Buddy of mine had one, blue with white top, 351 Cleveland. Real slick looking ride. :msp thumbs up:
> 
> I wish I was closer to the dry salt free areas of the country. Everything up NE is a rust bucket after 10 years.



I got it for what I thought was a very good price. I gave 10k for it. It had been restored and then wrecked in the front end which the guy I bought it from fixed. I saw pics of the frame and it was untouched. He had to put a new radiator support, radiator and sheet metal on the front. The grill and the hood looks like they still need to be tweaked to be right. It was recommended to me by a guy with a spotless reputation who sells Cougar parts and Cougars for a living. He said in his opinion it was a great bargain.

I know what you mean about the rust. My area is hard on them too so that's why I looked to the southwest. They're there if you look hard enough.

Thanks capetrees and beerman6 for the thumbs up.


----------



## capetrees (Feb 20, 2012)

$10K??????? LUCKY DOG!!!!


----------



## danrclem (Feb 20, 2012)

capetrees said:


> $10K??????? LUCKY DOG!!!!



The guy that I bought it from is president of the Arizona Cougar club. I've been working on trying to get it since last May and finally was able to make the deal. I really think that he wanted to back out but wouldn't say so. I'm sure glad that he didn't.


----------



## an?qus (Feb 21, 2012)

danrclem said:


> I bought a 69 Cougar Convertible out of Phoenix Arizona and it should be here Tuesday. It has a 351W and an automatic transmission. I would rather have a 428 CJ and a four speed but my pockets aren't that deep. It never has had any rust and is showing 71,XXX miles on it. The guy I bought it from said that the mileage could be original but he didn't know for sure. I've been wanting one of these for a long time. I've been a longtime fan of the Mustang but I have always liked the Cats too.



Holy Cow!! I'm sitting here in Boston waiting for my husband to have an ablation to his low back, a block away from where my midnight blue '67 XR-7 got totaled back in '81  ! What memories...and what irony! I loved that car. I've been wanting one since. That was a tragedy, but I'm so happy for YOU! Here's hopin' you have better luck with yours than I did!


----------



## danrclem (Feb 21, 2012)

anéqus said:


> Holy Cow!! I'm sitting here in Boston waiting for my husband to have an ablation to his low back, a block away from where my midnight blue '67 XR-7 got totaled back in '81  ! What memories...and what irony! I loved that car. I've been wanting one since. That was a tragedy, but I'm so happy for YOU! Here's hopin' you have better luck with yours than I did!



There are some for sale in your area. 

boston all for sale / wanted classifieds "1969 cougar" - craigslist

I'm sorry to hear that you lost the car that you loved. Most of us have a car or two that we wish we still had and thank you for wishing me luck with mine.

My car was supposed to be here today but I just got through talking to the guy who is delivering it and he's saying tomorrow morning. I'm like a kid before Christmas waiting for a new Red Ryder BB Gun. I guess I'll go on to work tonight.


----------



## an?qus (Feb 22, 2012)

danrclem said:


> There are some for sale in your area.
> 
> boston all for sale / wanted classifieds "1969 cougar" - craigslist
> 
> ...



Thanks for the kind thoughts and reference info, Dan! I'd need a '67, and it's not really so practical right now, but I'll enjoy mine vicariously through you!! Can't wait myself!! I'm staying tuned!


----------



## danrclem (Feb 22, 2012)

Yahoo! I got my Cougar this morning. It's not perfect and I really didn't expect it to for the money that I paid for it but it does look good. It seems to run very well but it does need a few things to get it in tip top shape. The grill, hood and fenders all need to be realigned some but it's ok as is. Now I need to get insurance on it and get it titled in my state. Good weather is just around the corner.

Anéqus, if you ever decide to get one here's a couple Cougar sites you can look into. Most of the people on these sites are very helpful. There are a lot of 67s out there for sale but maybe no in your area.

Classic Cougar Forums
Classic Cougar Community


----------



## Guido Salvage (Feb 22, 2012)

danrclem said:


> I know what you mean about the rust. My area is hard on them too so that's why I looked to the southwest. They're there if you look hard enough.



Nice car. I did the same when I bought my avatar car (1962 Studebaker GT Hawk). The car was rust free, but the interior had some sun damage. This is what the floors looked like when I replaced the carpet and seats.


----------



## danrclem (Feb 22, 2012)

Guido Salvage said:


> Nice car. I did the same when I bought my avatar car (1962 Studebaker GT Hawk). The car was rust free, but the interior had some sun damage. This is what the floors looked like when I replaced the carpet and seats.



That floor looks awesome! I hope mine looks that good underneath the carpet. I looked the bottom over when it was still on the transporter and it looked very good. I looked in the trunk and that looked good also. Surprisingly my interior looks good except for the passenger seat which has some cracks in it. It's usually the driver's side seat that goes first so it may have been replaced. If the rest of the interior is original I'd say that it's been parked in a garage most of its life.


----------



## an?qus (Feb 22, 2012)

danrclem said:


> Yahoo! I got my Cougar this morning. It's not perfect and I really didn't expect it to for the money that I paid for it but it does look good. It seems to run very well but it does need a few things to get it in tip top shape. The grill, hood and fenders all need to be realigned some but it's ok as is. Now I need to get insurance on it and get it titled in my state. Good weather is just around the corner.
> 
> Anéqus, if you ever decide to get one here's a couple Cougar sites you can look into. Most of the people on these sites are very helpful. There are a lot of 67s out there for sale but maybe no in your area.
> 
> ...



YAHOO!!! WooHoo!!





Definitely not in my area. So much salt on the roads in the NE, I was lucky to get one by the early 80s. We'll be moving to a more temperate climate before very long, but not before then. That convertible is the bomb! I'm going to save this, Dan! Thanks for hookin' me up!


----------



## t613 (Feb 29, 2012)

WOW!!! Gorgeous car!!!

I'm a huge '69 Mustang lover too, but can also appreciate the Mercs!

Great find, thanks for sharing!

Tim


----------



## SS396driver (Feb 29, 2012)

Guido Salvage said:


> Nice car. I did the same when I bought my avatar car (1962 Studebaker GT Hawk). The car was rust free, but the interior had some sun damage. This is what the floors looked like when I replaced the carpet and seats.



4 spd under seat heater, full dash too? 

I had a 63 GT with 4 spd with A/C , under seat heater, traction bars (like the Avanti) disc brakes,AM-FM radio . Was a well optioned car sold it to buy my house . I only have two studebakers left a 4spd Avanti R-2 and a 62 V-8 Lark Daytona convertible . 



Love the Cougar My uncle had an S-code 67 GT 390 with 4 spd 30k on it.


----------



## danrclem (Mar 1, 2012)

t613 said:


> WOW!!! Gorgeous car!!!
> 
> I'm a huge '69 Mustang lover too, but can also appreciate the Mercs!
> 
> ...



Thanks for the complement Tim. I'm a big fan of the Mustang too. I have a 66 Fastback but it isn't finished yet. To tell the truth I like most of the old muscle cars.


----------



## danrclem (Mar 1, 2012)

SS396driver said:


> Love the Cougar My uncle had an S-code 67 GT 390 with 4 spd 30k on it.




A low mileage S code 4 speed would be a great car to own. I'd like to have one of those too. LOL


----------



## Guido Salvage (Mar 2, 2012)

SS396driver said:


> 4 spd under seat heater, full dash too?
> 
> I had a 63 GT with 4 spd with A/C , under seat heater, traction bars (like the Avanti) disc brakes,AM-FM radio . Was a well optioned car sold it to buy my house . I only have two studebakers left a 4spd Avanti R-2 and a 62 V-8 Lark Daytona convertible.



4 speed, but fairly low option car, no clock or tach. It was stored for 30 years in California, only has 59K on it.

I am down to mostly trucks, have the Hawk and a 64 Commander with a Chevy 305 and 200 tranny. Sold my 64 Avanti (R-2 and 4 speed) last summer, still have my 62 4x4, 46 M-16 fire truck and a bunch of big trucks.


----------



## Bob Wright (Mar 18, 2012)

Nice cat. I had a '67 XR7 GT with a 390 that i pulled the motor and trans from and put it in my '69 Mach 1. I still have some of the Cougar parts in my shed...Bob


----------

